# The Ultimate Newbie Guide And General Information Thread



## wierdo124

How about combining this with the one that already exists by mega?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Because I am selfish. <.< My thread my rules. >.> Although it is not a bad idea, it would be under Mega's name when I did all the work of searching for the threads (spent 2 hours doing it!).


----------



## hiiyah777

You should definitely add a folding subsection under there man.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Thank you for the suggestion. I will get around to that in the next day or so (been busy as hell here at home).....


----------



## hiiyah777

Here you go man, you can have your pick from the [email protected] Essentials Thread and just include what's most basic and pertinent from it into your OP.

Maybe just like this:

Quote:

*Folding @ Home*

*General Information*

[email protected] Essential Threads ~ mortimersnerd
Folding FAQ - Everything you need to know in one location (for new and old folders!) ~ Taeric
Is folding worth it, and does it make a difference? ~ Knitelife


----------



## Lord Xeb

How about if I just add the thread itself lol.


----------



## 35latemodel

since this is a nebe form how do i add a club so it shows up on my post


----------



## Lord Xeb

Um... wrong thread but I will help you out.


----------



## folk-it-up

how do i make a build log???


----------



## Lord Xeb

:| That is a good qestion and I do not know the asnwer D:


----------



## ScottyDog

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lord Xeb

Welcome anytime.


----------



## profit8652

Very new to all this OCing. I have OC;d my pre to 1.4ghz from stock 500mhz with the internals but i have yet to learn how to do it to my ocmputer.

i am running an

asus p5qc pr
core 2 quad 2.8 (775) running at 3.4
6gb ocz ddr2
128gb ssd kingston
695gb wd
evga nvidia gtx 260 216 core sc

i am not sure were to begin i have read some and had no success ramped up voltages and fsb, multipliers and windows fails to boot i set back and go back to oringal oc bios setup

what some realistic expectations?
i am at 3.4 and maybe close to 4?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wrong place bud. Also that isn't much information as to what quad you have. What is its model? Is it a Q8400? Q9650? There are like 20 different quads from intel's C2 line alone....

Post over in the intel overclocking section.


----------



## profit8652

what forum would be best??
i have a q9550


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sorry to be an ass, but use your head. Intel CPU would work or intel general. Remember, as long as it is some intel CPU, you can put under either. Also I have heard of people hitting 4.0+ on that chip of yours. And how many sticks of ram are you running? 2 2GB and 2 1GB? Or what?


----------



## POIUY




----------



## abiedoodles

very informative thread, learn alot.


----------



## Pooka

Interested in learning to overclock, this seems the place to start.

Now to start reading, unbelievable how large this site is.

Pooka


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yeah but you get around pretty easy.... but sometimes the goldmine threads are not the ones stickied, but the ones you just find and are buried in the archives.


----------



## Kaosuonline

This website is potentially the best resource I have found in a while (and I'm including the dance dance revolution forums!! heck yes)

I have what I consider a novice understanding of computer hardware and I wish to learn more everyday. This is a great compilation of guides. Thank you to everyone who contributes to this site.


----------



## Brenton123

Now i know this sounds stupid but how do you post a new thread?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Click new thread put title and whatnot you need and done.


----------



## liljoey112

How do i check a old forum i wrote yesterday


----------



## Lord Xeb

You mean an old thread or post? Go to your user profile and then go to statistics


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Hi, Can some one please tell hot to start a new thread, I think I might be ******ed.


----------



## sumesara

can anyone please make a PDF for all the guide and post hrere......


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nope. That is WAY too much work bro... Do you have any idea how many guides and how big they are? My little post is the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## neilcaspillo

can i install a 64bitwindows operating system into my 64bitmobo?


----------



## Lord Xeb

..... make a thread.


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Thanks for this +1


----------



## Toxtter

Thanx for this guide, I am totally new to ocn, and I am making an custom pc build.
I subscribed here at ocn trying to get some advice and other technical help.

Now I only have to find somewhere how to start an thread ...


----------



## SamNicko

Thanks for the Ultimate newbie guide, totally useful for me








Thank you


----------



## azture

One thing I can't seem to find an answer for (nor can I find out where to post general questions, yes I did read all of this but I must have missed it) buuuut, I can't seem to start a new thread in the Marketplace and I'm not sure why. I just want to post a simple, "WTB Tj07 will pay postage" xD Is it because of my low activity? I usually just use this site for info rather than make posts, such as overclocking help etc. ^^


----------

